# Springtails and mites



## cwebster (Mar 5, 2016)

Just cleaned out three pacman containers because they suddenly had what i believe were springtails everywhere. I have a springtail culture in a shoebox, and springtails came in the vivarium with a waterfall that i got containing three firebellies several months ago. Am not sure how the springtails got into three separate pacman containers, which have moist cocoearth substrate. Have searched this forum and found that often the springtails are used for food for dart frogs. They are obviously too tiny to be pacman food. I felt sorry for the pacmans...the albino seems to enjoy getting into his water dish and i wonder if he is escaping the springtails. I am not totally convinced the little bugs are springtails although they are whitish and act like springtails, busily burrowing. What do mites look like? Would they be harmful to pacmans?


----------



## berksmike (Aug 9, 2010)

Springtails are generally more elongated in shape and mites appear more crab/spider like.
When disturbed springtails will jump and will often be found on the water surface of the water bowl.
Blow on them lightly and if they jump they are springs.
They will eat detritus and mould and will often congregate around any poop you've missed.
Unless they are in huge numbers they shouldn't upset your pacman
When you change your substrate you'll get rid of most of them anyway tho


----------

